# Underwater fishing cameras?



## slippinbobber (May 28, 2011)

Hello..I,ve been seriously considering investing in an underwater fishing camera and wondered what are the pro,s and con,s of such a device. I,ve always thought it would be neat to see just what was down there whether from a boat..or a dock or pier with deep enough water to submerge one. Was wondering from you fellow anglers out there who use or have used one whether or not it was truely applicable to your needs?? Thank you in advance for your responses and hope you and your loved ones have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

There are several old threads in the the Hard Water section on them. I have a cheaper one that I use mostly for ice fishing and have taken out a couple of times in the boat. Very worthwhile for me. You can check out underwater structure, etc. and watch the fish as they bite. That doesn't work that well if you are jigging up and down over several feet though. Main problem can be water clarity. Worst case for me, couldn't see from one side to the other of an 8" hole at one lake. Another issue can be knowing which way the camera is pointing. Some have an compass to show the direction. Mine has an infared light that only has a limited spotlight effect. Those that have white lights may be better. Some cameras are disguised as fish. Heard a story about someone seeing a good sized pike come up and swallow the disguised camera and the picture going blank after the teeth cut the wire.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Slippenbobber. I had the same interest in an underwater camera. I ordered a Marcum 380 underwater camera from Reeds Outdoors for $199 plus free shipping. Cabelas has it for $219. It has been replaced by the 385. I read many reviews on the camera and all were positive. The regular price was in the mid threehundreds. It's only black and white but it seems the conditions have to be just right for good color graphics. Reeds also has a Vexliar color/ bw camara on sale for $294. Both are solid brands, parts and accessories are readily available. I thought 200 bucks for a name brand camera isn't bad. Hope this helps.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Those lights on my Aqua are infant red. will not be seen by fish. or I. it will need clean clear water to see far. so far Erie was my best place to see farthest. you can say the distance you get with these be about 2 time what you can see with your eyes. like sell mine any one care buy it. needs a new battery and freight harbor has them for aroung 20 threw 30 bucks. they now have color ones and they say will see a bit further then a black and white as I got.


----------

